# New guy here



## deepmaiti (Jul 30, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello.


----------



## deepmaiti (Jul 30, 2012)

And share a couple of bass I caught recently.


----------



## deepmaiti (Jul 30, 2012)

Here they are:


----------



## littleman (May 10, 2012)

nice ..........where at?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

littleman said:


> nice ..........where at?


Somewhere where the sky is really blue Nice fish!


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is this the steelhead forum? Nice fish, and welcome to the site.


----------



## deepmaiti (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. Fish are from a couple of highland reservoirs in central VA..


----------

